

NSA program stopped no terror attacks, says White House panel member - wsloth514
http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/12/20/21975158-nsa-program-stopped-no-terror-attacks-says-white-house-panel-member

======
throwwit
If anything, it does seem like it's probably been to sociology: what the
Hubble has been to space.

